# Mecum Auction Glendale AZ



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2020)

I saw some interesting bikes being offered at the Arizona Mecum's auction today 1913 Flying Merkel


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2020)

1916 Miami Single


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2020)

1936 Swedish made Blixt


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2020)

1916 H-D (update) No Sale, bidding reached 45,000 did not make reserve


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2020)

1920 Indian (update) SOLD 26,500


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 11, 2020)

Are they going to have this for sure?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 11, 2020)

Saving Tempest said:


> Are they going to have this for sure?



It ran all day today, resumes tomorrow 9 AM


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 19, 2020)

The Flying Merkel bidding reached $120,000 but did not meet the reserve. No sale.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 19, 2020)

1938 Indian Sport Scout $18,000 bid reserve not met


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 19, 2020)

1916 Indian Power plus   SOLD 18,000. Sorry for the poor pic, I had to take it from the computer screen, erased the original.


----------

